# JBL 660GTI



## BrooklynBorn (Feb 10, 2008)

JBL's 660GTI High-end Separates - eBay (item 320743842449 end time Aug-16-11 21:14:15 PDT)


----------



## willdabear (Oct 18, 2010)

is this a good deal. im really thinking about buying these


----------



## BrooklynBorn (Feb 10, 2008)

I put these on this forum because I wanted exposure to those who might appreciate the system... I changed the price to free shipping with BIN...


----------



## bkjay (Jul 7, 2009)

Great price! I love the xover. GLWS. BTW I'm from CrownHeights.


----------



## BrooklynBorn (Feb 10, 2008)

From East NY... Linden Blvd...
I live in Columbia, S.C.
Thanks


----------



## BrooklynBorn (Feb 10, 2008)

JBL's 660GTI High-end Separates | eBay

Relisted...


----------



## BowDown (Sep 24, 2009)

So you're downstate eh? Wonder if turbo5upra is still considering these for one of his 3 vehicles. :laugh:


----------



## BrooklynBorn (Feb 10, 2008)

Revised w/ Free UPS Ground shipping...


----------



## BrooklynBorn (Feb 10, 2008)

Re-listed w/ price reduction & free shipping remains-UPS Ground...


----------



## BrooklynBorn (Feb 10, 2008)

eBay - New & used electronics, cars, apparel, collectibles, sporting goods & more at low prices


New Link


----------



## eviling (Apr 14, 2010)

I should step back into 2 way and forget about these hybrid's lol I LOVE these speakers, they are true master pieces. mmm so good.


----------



## BrooklynBorn (Feb 10, 2008)

eviling said:


> I should step back into 2 way and forget about these hybrid's lol I LOVE these speakers, they are true master pieces. mmm so good.


They're back up again. 
Got 1 bid, ends Mon. @ 13:00 est...


----------



## eviling (Apr 14, 2010)

I'll give ya 50$ mwhahahaha


----------



## BrooklynBorn (Feb 10, 2008)

eviling said:


> I'll give ya 50$ mwhahahaha



LMAO!!!


----------



## BrooklynBorn (Feb 10, 2008)

*SOLD*


----------

